
Why did Tutorspree fail? - theforceawakens
Was In-Person tutoring, as a market, the cause of Tutorspree&#x27;s failure? Or was it something else?
======
byoung2
[https://pando.com/2013/09/08/after-difficult-fundraise-yc-
al...](https://pando.com/2013/09/08/after-difficult-fundraise-yc-alum-
tutorspree-shuts-down/)

Here is some insight

